# Internet cut off in Egypt



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Egypt cuts off internet access | Technology | guardian.co.uk

That's a bit scary!

Hope you guys are all OK...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup! You have to wonder if they're scared or if the government is preparing to open the floodgates and take the kid gloves off!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Egypt cuts off internet access | Technology | guardian.co.uk
> 
> That's a bit scary!
> 
> Hope you guys are all OK...


Its not only the internet, phones and moblies are blocked.
Been trying to call Egypt but phones just keep ringing ... no reply ... landlines and moblies. No answer to txt messages and have not received any from Egypt since yesterday.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Don't bother, the government asked the telecoms to shut everything down and they seem to have complied for now.


----------



## dee24456 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just to let everyone know that internet is back on in Egypt (well in Sharm anyway!). Still no sms though...

Cairo is in chaos again today - I pray for a peaceful and quick end to the unrest, with the Egyptians at last getting the freedom and respect they deserve.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

dee24456 said:


> Just to let everyone know that internet is back on in Egypt (well in Sharm anyway!). Still no sms though...
> 
> Cairo is in chaos again today - I pray for a peaceful and quick end to the unrest, with the Egyptians at last getting the freedom and respect they deserve.




Lol thanks but have you not seen our posts today?


----------

